# Ferries to Greece



## alphadee

:? 

I want to travel by ferry from Italy (pref Venice) to Igoumentiza towards end April until middle(ish) May, camping on board in Autotrail 6.5m + bike rack, 1 over 60, 1 adult. I am getting all sorts of varying prices from Minoan & Anek each time I try to get a quote, one of which was over 600 euros. Is this really correct for this time of year? Do I need to book in advance or can I just turn up... dates are not critical. Would the price be higher or lower if I was to just turn up? None of the special offers seem to cover this route/camping on deck option. Any ideas/suggestions welcome.


----------



## peejay

Hi,

€600 sounds a bit steep.

The Venice route is very popular and there are fewer camping on board slots than the Ancona routes so I would recommend booking in advance. We turned up once without booking and had to hang around for hours trying to get a ticket, which was touch and go as the ship was nearly full.
If you are prepared to sail from Ancona then there is more choice of sailings, I would still advise advance booking, these routes get more and more popular each year with motorhomers and caravanners.
Booking online is not as straightforward as our UK ferry routes so if you are having problems (lots do), then why not try Viamare booking agents.
You won't be charged anymore than booking online and you also have the added peace of mind of proper tickets in your pocket as opposed to just an online reference number to take with you.
They know the booking procedures well and will get you the best prices and available discounts all for the additional cost of a phonecall...

020 8206 3420

http://www.viamare.com/index.

No ties with the company, just a satisfied customer.

Pete


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Agree with PJ's comments on Viamare. they have looked after us well in the past.

Bear in mind also that it's a long long ferry ride, and you may be more comfortable taking one of the shorter routes. Granted you have to drive south, but Ancona, Bari and Brindisi all offer good services.

TC


----------



## alphadee

Thanks for that... I will give them a try! Watch this space!


----------



## helenoftroy

*ferries to greece*

600 is way too steep! I'm with PJ on the booking front....www.ferries.gr will sort you out or email Paleologos :

Shipping & Travel Agency 
5, 25th AUGUST Str. 
71202 HERAKLION - CRETE - GREECE 
TEL: (+30) 2810 346185 - (+30) 2810 330598
FAX: (+30) 2810 346208

www.Ferries.gr @ Contact us! SUPERFAST FERRIES

BOOKING FORM

It's a long trip from Venice although beautiful going out from there but Ancona offers more choices. It is best to book. good luck with booking .


----------



## bb46

Hi Alphadee
I have just booked Ancona - Igoumenitsa out and Igoumenitsa - Bari return with 6mtr van, camping on board and 2 seniors(over 60s). Total cost 313 euros The cost for passengers is the same both routes (36.45 euros each). The van cost to Bari is only 21 euros less than the Ancona crossing.
We are going first week in May

Barbara


----------



## alphadee

Thanks for the replies... will do more investigation! Can I ask which company you booked with bb46?


----------



## bb46

I booked directly with Superfast at
http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=291&loc=2

They give you a reference number and send an email and say just to present the email or the reference number at the port - no tickets. 
Hope this helps
Barbara


----------



## dandywarhol

Only problem with Ancona IMO is the drive to get there - I did it by motorbike and vowed never to do it again!

2 lane "autostrada", filthy diesel exhausts and maniacal drivers with little concern for either my or their safety. I was heavily laden with pannires etc. and had the choice of sitting in the fume filled inside lane with the trucks at 70 kph or get hounded at 145 kph in the other lane! - never again, Venice to Igoumenitsa for me in the future - sit out in the motorhome deck and enjoy the breeze through the sides  (I pitched a quick up tent in there and nobody bothered 8)


----------



## peejay

dandywarhol said:


> (I pitched a quick up tent in there and nobody bothered 8)


What, you mean like >this<  :wink:

Pete


----------



## alphadee

I have now managed to get a price (Ancona to Igoumenitsa camping on board) of 357 euros for van up to 6m, or 507 euros up to 8m... we are just under 7m with bikes... how fussy are they at Superfast? Anyone ever been (or seen anyone) measured?

I did email Viamare a couple of days ago... if they don't reply I will give them a call. 

 Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## dandywarhol

Haaaaaaa, exactly! A few dirty marks on the bottom of the tent after the crossing but it was more comfortable than the deck!


----------



## alphadee

I have a price from Anek website of 331 euros for 6m van and 2 people from Venice to Igoumenitsa return, which seems great BUT I can't find anywhere if that includes camping on board ! Also, it says up to 3m max height and we are about 3.1m... is this true ?


----------



## peejay

Have you looked through the brochure?....

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/Brochures/2011/flipbook/EN/index.html?pageNumber=1

Could be wrong but it looks like there is no camping on board on the Venice route anymore, but they do a 'camper special' on the Venice route where you get a cabin for the price of deck passage.

Camping on board still available on the Ancona route though.

Have you tried Viamare yet?

Pete


----------



## dandywarhol

The Venice route didn't have a camper deck the last time I crossed but it did carry trucks a lot higher than 3 metres.

It was also mayhem when we arrived in Igoumenitsa because they load the Igoumenitsa vehicles first, followed by the Corfu batch and Patras last. somebody had cocked up at Venice and cars were unable to get off at Igmenitsa and ended up carrying on to Corfu and getting the next ferry back to Igoumenitsa later that day - utter chaos but great theatre!


----------



## alphadee

Yes... I spoke to them this morning. They are quoting 624 euros Venice to Ig in the camping deck. Still seeems a lot! Think I will have top ring Anek.


----------



## alphadee

Ok... it's booked  !

Superfast ferries, Ancona to Igoumenitsa, open return for 357 euros. Sorted! Roll on April!

Thanks for all the help on here


----------



## helenoftroy

In response to your question about height- we're 3.05 metres and never had any trouble as lorries go on the same deck. I've never seen anyone measuring campervans/ motorhomes etc and I used to get really anxious about length- should I measure with bikes/ without bikes etc but in reality no-one bothers. The Ancona check in seems much easier now there is a separate place to get your tickets checked- just follow the signs to check in round the roundabout. You park up, go in and find the relevant desk, give them your confirmation email and they issue with a camping on board sign and card for getting back to the camping deck if you're with Superfast. You then go out of that area following signs to boats and someone there will stop you and tell you which lane to go in. It's best to go quite early, if for nothing else but to watch the boat come in and unload! Treat it as part of the adventure and don't get stressed......When you get directed on board, watch the chaps for directions to where they want you to park. Sometimes they forget your door is not on the same side as European vans and you might need to ask them to move you forwards or backwards so you can open your door. if next door's van door is close. Depending on the staff, someone will either give you an electric cable to hook up or you have to get it yourself- usually the first on Superfast we've found. Get plugged in, switch your fridge on and have a wander round the ship to watch the rest of the loading- it's amazing, really! Superfast ferries have nice air conditioned places to sit, have coofee or drinks, or something to eat though the shop always looks a bit like a jumble sale......
You'll have a great time I'm sure. if you haven't seen the website before go to www.magbaztravels.com for loads of information


----------



## dandywarhol

Off topic but maybe relevant - I watched the port officers measure the height of outfits at Bilbao - vehicles were moved to other lanes and wallets were being emptied :?


----------

